# Ax Men 2014/2015...



## mikey517

... seems to be featuring lots of Husqvarna saws and other branded items.

Otherwise, seems to be heading down the same path...


----------



## woodeneye

I saw the same thing you did...


----------



## XSKIER

I'd like to know how one of those dried up montana crackle pines is worth $5k? Because it was cut with a flimsy Husqy?


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

Yep... only reason I still watch is for Shelby...

They are stacking up the staged accidents like cord wood already(pun intended)...

And not to sound like a puss...but I just love how these "professionals" are seldom if ever seen wearing even the most basic of protective gear.. No hard hats, no eye or ear protection and no chaps... Especially those clowns cutting the standing dead wood!!! Seriously???!!! I don't know about you guys, but if I decide I need to make one last little cut after I have shut the saw down and taken my gear off, without fail it seems I find a way to catch some sort of debris with my eyeball! Granted, I have learned from previous stupidity and put the glasses back on even if it's just "one more quick cut"... 

But, if nothing else you would THINK they would want to put forth a good image.. Hard to imagine OSHA officials not seeing the show and seeing it for the easy pickings it would be for them...


----------



## XSKIER

Just remember, the "cast" will do whatever the producers dream up for $20,000 an episode.


----------



## blumtn969

XSKIER said:


> Just remember, the "cast" will do whatever the producers dream up for $20,000 an episode.


YES just like last year and year before and so on. At least they still have craig ryygard on the show he is the only one who makes me laugh. AND yes its all just money that drives all of them on this show.


----------



## millbilly

I posted this question in the logger section, didn't see this area. What type of dead pine is worth 2000/3000 per log? The show grossly lies about the value of these trees, giving the public false information. That tree might be worth $140. I think the show should be held accountable.

Wow I just watched the same father and son team pull a tree over by hand. They had a machine on the job and didn't use it also the knuckle heads were pulling while the old man was cutting the notch. This crap gotta stop.


----------



## XSKIER

Ha! Now Dave has a $5000 load in tow. Tree length, so heavy he can't get it out!


----------



## 066blaster

Wow that father and son team are gonna kill each other. Maybe even both at the same time. Also Probably the first time I have heard any station have to bleep out "c# ck sucker" on tv.


----------



## Jim Timber

The father/son crew nearly killing each other got my blood pressure up (not joking - that was hard to watch), and then Rygaard running the two yarders with poor communication was plain unfathomable from an owner's perspective, yet Gabe was bitching that his guys needed get it straight?

I thought for sure that kid lost his fingers.

This show airing is negligent. Bad example after bad example - someone's going to get killed following these guys lead. "This is how the pro's do it."

Unreal.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

Jim Timber said:


> The father/son crew nearly killing each other got my blood pressure up (not joking - that was hard to watch), and then Rygaard running the two yarders with poor communication was plain unfathomable from an owner's perspective, yet Gabe was bitching that his guys needed get it straight?
> 
> I thought for sure that kid lost his fingers.
> 
> This show airing is negligent. Bad example after bad example - someone's going to get killed following these guys lead. * "This is how the pro's do it."*
> 
> Unreal.



Yeah, pro actors!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

The other thing about the people cutting down the dead pines in Wyoming is how they don't carry wedges with them. Then they run right where the tree might fall to go back get them after getting another tree hung up or have it set back on the saw (and not paying attention to the "danger" tree at all), and then use a claw hammer to pound them in. And almost hit the skidloader multiple times too. Would think the show producers could get them a few axes or hatchets, but that would be too logical. I'm not a professional, but I was taught to carry wedges and a hatchet (and a axe on the 4 wheeler/truck) when I'm cutting down trees. And if I have to set them down to do it right by the tree I'm cutting down, and then take them with me to the next tree. An axe is much easier to replace than a person. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jim Timber

How about them using 36" bars on 14" trees?


----------



## chucker

Jim Timber said:


> How about them using 36" bars on 14" trees?


saves on the back jim and you get to trim your toe nails at the same time!!!! ?? lol it's even faster cutting them down 3 at a time.


----------



## Jim Timber

How do they plan on cleaning up that site and getting that stuff loaded out? If I have 2 trees piled up, I'm in there limbing to get it reduced down. Those knuckleheads are going to have to pull trees across other trees just to get the stems down where they can clean them up for bucking. Oh wait, that's when they'll bring out the 60" bars! Now I get it...


----------



## chucker

there was nothing there that couldn't be handled with a 18" bar and that's a for sure thing! these jokers are their worst friends/enemies all wrapped up in one roll of chit paper... the world seen today as it is through reality shows will not seem a better place with these sites making people thinking that it's supposed to be done this way.... I for one hope people really know there is a difference between comedy and reality which this is not either!


----------



## theswampthing

I watched a whole episode last week for the first time. I'm a carpenter, not a logger, but holy s, the safety aspect of that show is scary. That, and the amount of grown men crying like giant babies is amazing. Can't imagine professional loggers work like that.


----------



## Gologit

theswampthing said:


> Can't imagine professional loggers work like that.




They don't.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

It's kind of like us firearms enthusiasts picking apart obvious falsehoods about weapons in movies.. like the guy with a revolver shooting 10+ rds at the bad guy without reloading... 

Watched the movie "The Shooter" with Mark Wahlberg recently. Cool movie? Yes... But one thing I slapped my forehead on... In the beginning of the movie when he uncovers the Barrett 5o cal to start shooting at the chopper, he cycles the action after each shot as though it were a bolt action!! Obviously a semi-auto... might seem nit-picky to some, but how many people that watch a movie like that aren't into firearms even a little bit?? 

I'm not a professional woodsmen, but I have spent enough time in the woods working to know that these clowns are one of the biggest jokes going in "reality" TV... 

What happened to the History channel anyway???


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I agree. We joke about it often at the shop. If we ran an outfit like those guys we'd be off out business in a hurry!



Jim Timber said:


> The father/son crew nearly killing each other got my blood pressure up (not joking - that was hard to watch), and then Rygaard running the two yarders with poor communication was plain unfathomable from an owner's perspective, yet Gabe was bitching that his guys needed get it straight?
> 
> I thought for sure that kid lost his fingers.
> 
> This show airing is negligent. Bad example after bad example - someone's going to get killed following these guys lead. "This is how the pro's do it."
> 
> Unreal.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I dvr the show at my friends house, and it's a good thing too. Spend most of the time fast-forwarding through all the crap, which is almost the whole episode, especially the last episode (12/14). The clowns in Wyoming cutting the dead pines are a joke. Wouldn't be surprised if the shows producers are telling them to make it "more dramatic" or to have "danger at every turn" (and pay them $$$ for it) or if they are just that sloppy and careless in real life. Good grief.



Jim Timber said:


> The father/son crew nearly killing each other got my blood pressure up (not joking - that was hard to watch), and then Rygaard running the two yarders with poor communication was plain unfathomable from an owner's perspective, yet Gabe was bitching that his guys needed get it straight?
> 
> I thought for sure that kid lost his fingers.
> 
> This show airing is negligent. Bad example after bad example - someone's going to get killed following these guys lead. "This is how the pro's do it."
> 
> Unreal.



I agree.


----------



## Jim Timber

You couldn't pay me enough to take a 12" pine butt in the head.

I am curious to see how they clear that site though. The way they're laying wood down it'll probably take an excavator to lift trees off the pile.


----------



## ratso

We'll I'm going to move to Wyoming where they get $5000 for beetle rotted 100 foot pecker pole pine!


----------



## Jim Timber

I think dental floss in Montana pays better.


----------



## Jack Giesler

Hey guys I am new to this site and I was a fan of Ax men due to the pure comedy from it. Shelby is great to watch but he's insane. I do a lot of tree clearing in the fall and winter time up here in Chicago. I am no logger by any means, but the lack of PPE is insane. Judging by all of your comments on the wood they are selling and just the way they go about doing the job. Their tactics seem staged and it looks like "pro" loggers are cowboys and unsafe in everything they do. That is what I see and the general public sees also. I just wanted to say whats up to everybody and learn from real loggers on this site.


----------



## woodeneye

Jack Giesler said:


> Hey guys I am new to this site and I was a fan of Ax men due to the pure comedy from it. Shelby is great to watch but he's insane. I do a lot of tree clearing in the fall and winter time up here in Chicago. I am no logger by any means, but the lack of PPE is insane. Judging by all of your comments on the wood they are selling and just the way they go about doing the job. Their tactics seem staged and it looks like "pro" loggers are cowboys and unsafe in everything they do. That is what I see and the general public sees also. I just wanted to say whats up to everybody and learn from real loggers on this site.


Welcome, Jack!


----------



## JacktheChief

Thank you. As a newbie I changed my name not reading in the beginning that once you set your name it cannot be changed. So I am now under my social media name "Jackthechief"


----------



## Detroit Dazzler

I had to laugh when those ass jockeys with the cat skidder couldn't pull two trees up a hill, but they didn't have the axle lock in so all four will turn. What a joke! Somebody should show them how to tighten up chains also


----------



## SDB777

I wonder what will happen when one of their stage stunts goes seriously wrong and someone dies(hopefully the producer that is making this script and not some 'schmuck' that is bringing deli sandwiches to the crew at the sound stage)??


Scott (makes my balls cringe up watching them) B


----------



## blumtn969

ValleyFirewood said:


> I agree. We joke about it often at the shop. If we ran an outfit like those guys we'd be off out business in a hurry!


Those guys in Wyoming doen the dumb stuff falling lodgepole pine were probably really broke unil they were discovered by the AXEMEN PRODUCERS.


----------



## MrGiggles

History Channel is taking the same path as Discovery... Going from informative real shows, to the same "reality" BS that everybody else is doing. The funny thing is, nobody believes me when I tell them it's all fake. 

Any of you guys catch Alaska Offroad Warriors right after Ax men? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

I do miss the old History channel where you actually learned something watching their programs....


----------



## Jim Timber

I miss the original Discovery before they got so deep in bed with Original Productions. OP discovered you sell more advertising with chaos than good content and the fake deadline was born as the network started circling the figurative bowl.


----------



## mic687

Nice climbing saw those turd monkeys all use, just haul the 660 w/ a 36" bar up there to limb and top, when an 026 with an 18" bar will do the job. Just stupid and dangerous no control just stupid, dumb, ignorant luck they aren't dead. While I'm at it just match stick those trees any direction what mess. Heli loggers was on for one season on history with Gord Clausen from south coast standing stem and his crew, those guys were very professional and safe. None of this 80' dead pine topping, I'm talking giant 36" tops.


----------



## mic687

Search fu/;$&@ green horn on you tube, that's the standing stem guys wind firming.


----------



## SliverPicker

I'm cutting dead lodge pole in Colorado. I get about $14 for my biggest single trees. I don't get anywhere near $5000 for a whole load let alone a single tree.


----------



## chucker

SliverPicker said:


> I'm cutting dead lodge pole in Colorado. I get about $14 for my biggest single trees. I don't get anywhere near $5000 for a whole load let alone a single tree.


them pecker pole turd jockeys were talking monopoly money anyways!! they need to join the real world(just not mine though) before they kill them selves or a film crew member. besides buying life insurance is a must? !lol


----------



## Ambull01

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> Yep... only reason I still watch is for Shelby...
> 
> They are stacking up the staged accidents like cord wood already(pun intended)...
> 
> And not to sound like a puss...but I just love how these "professionals" are seldom if ever seen wearing even the most basic of protective gear.. No hard hats, no eye or ear protection and no chaps... Especially those clowns cutting the standing dead wood!!! Seriously???!!! I don't know about you guys, but if I decide I need to make one last little cut after I have shut the saw down and taken my gear off, without fail it seems I find a way to catch some sort of debris with my eyeball! Granted, I have learned from previous stupidity and put the glasses back on even if it's just "one more quick cut"...
> 
> But, if nothing else you would THINK they would want to put forth a good image.. Hard to imagine OSHA officials not seeing the show and seeing it for the easy pickings it would be for them...



Just saw my first episode ever. I was wondering the same thing about safety gear for that family in Wyoming lol. I mean hell, at least wear ear plugs. I don't know how people can run a chainsaw all day long with no hearing protection. 

Best part of the show is the swamp loggers IMO. Just wish that one swamp logger would wear some longer shorts instead of the cutoffs.


----------



## mr.finn

Just watched all the current episodes. This show has become an absolute joke! I don't believe a single scene in the show(yet I keep watching it) The drama is becoming too much. I hope the loggers(actors) are getting paid well. I swear the show gets worse every season.


----------



## SS Sniper

Anyone like Dirty Jobs? I thought that was a cool show. I think it's on Animal Planet or something now


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

SS Sniper said:


> Anyone like Dirty Jobs? I thought that was a cool show. I think it's on Animal Planet or something now



Mike Rowe is now doing a show called "Somebody's got to do it" on CNN. So that being the case, I believe Discovery's show Dirty Jobs is no more but for re-runs. Love Mike Rowe! Dirty Jobs was about as "real" a show as ever has been aired.....


----------



## SS Sniper

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> Mike Rowe is now doing a show called "Somebody's got to do it" on CNN. So that being the case, I believe Discovery's show Dirty Jobs is no more but for re-runs. Love Mike Rowe! Dirty Jobs was about as "real" a show as ever has been aired.....


I agree; and yes they're re-runs but still very good!


----------



## Jim Timber

Mike's doing good things in his career after DJ's. His "Works" organization is promoting blue collar occupations which offer real opportunity for folks to make a living without a stupid bachelor's degree (I have one. I can say that it was a waste of time but looks good on my resume).


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

Yes Sir, I hold him in high respect for putting his money where his mouth is... I follow him on FB, and you should see the crap he catches for his position on certain things....He's a good man


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

One thing I've noticed with the Wyoming crew is how they complain about only having one "good" operator for the skid loader. Then he complains about having "so much work to do" all the time when he's gone for something and the others cut a bunch of trees down for him to move. So then what are they doing with that skidder that randomly shows up in some scenes? Showing it in use is probably "too boring" by the producers standards. And the "Teepee of Death", and how "dangerous" it is to cut down. Any component person would know to remove all the trees leaning into the big one before cutting it down. Thought this show couldn't get any worse, but they can. Sorry for the rant, I'll get off the soapbox now.


----------



## 2dogs

I watched tonight's episode where the Wyoming guy climbed the leaner and the cut it while he was in it. I thought the show could not get worse than last year. It has.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> I watched tonight's episode where the Wyoming guy climbed the leaner and the cut it while he was in it. I thought the show could not get worse than last year. It has.



I'm in Grass Valley. The tv is in Fortuna. That's 300 miles. Just right.


----------



## Ron660

2dogs said:


> I watched tonight's episode where the Wyoming guy climbed the leaner and the cut it while he was in it. I thought the show could not get worse than last year. It has.


What type of Huskies are those idiots using? 372's, 390's?


----------



## SS Sniper

Ron660 said:


> What type of Huskies are those idiots using? 372's, 390's?


357xp and a couple 372xp's from what I've seen
At one point in an episode when their dad was hurt, you could see a chainsaw on the hood of the truck they had. Looked all bashed up and broken from what I could see.


----------



## damato333

I understand the show is fake. They put it on cause that is how they will make money. People love drama. If they showed real logging I don't think as many people would watch. It would be like if all these lawyer shows, showed lawyers for what they really are. Everyone would learn lawyers are scum.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

2dogs said:


> I watched tonight's episode where the Wyoming guy climbed the leaner and the cut it while he was in it. I thought the show could not get worse than last year. It has.




I had that episode in the DVR and watched it last night... I cannot believe the moronic behavior they are passing off as logging operations! Unreal.....


----------



## damato333

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> I had that episode in the DVR and watched it last night... I cannot believe the moronic behavior they are passing off as logging operations! Unreal.....


I saw that too. That has to be the stupidest thing I have ever seen on the show. From what i could see it looked like he fell 10 feet or more. It looked like his son (assuming son) had more sense then he did.


----------



## chucker

and in this comedy hour! who operates a skidder in a felling area which is prone to accidents with a tree free falling from the back cut? must be no sense of distance with the operator and 300 feet safety area? for the so called skilled hard worker doing the falling, "say what", no wedges, no 16oz. tack hammer or an axe to whittle out a quick wedge or to set one if he had one or knew how to make one..... more tv know how showing how smart they are(nt)! lol that clown(faller) wouldn't have been able to work for himself!


----------



## mr.finn

I love how the Wyoming crew a week ago or so had some guy that wanted a special tree with branches intact(the one he climbed with no harness). They drop the tree(break branches) then the guy proceeds to beat the crap out of any remaining branches left on the tree. I often wonder who writes this garbage.


----------



## chucker

? when will they ever do a dull show on how the woods really are? cutting with danger/death at every breath as it's so bad out there! I just wake in the am regretting the day ahead ! been regretting this for some 40+ years an still find it in me to suffer again with all that goes with the deed of forest work? when will all this end ? !!JEEZ!! I hope it never does! now for another day of regret and suffering knowing there's another night till tomorrow again.... REALLY? OR REALITY.


----------



## XSKIER

The sequence of towing triacks load up the hill made me nauseous. Too many cut aways, edits, mud, dry, rain, sun, narrow road, wide road, up hill, down hill, all seemlessly edited by morons. Keep up the good work producers, maybe this show will make it to legendary "Sr. versus Jr." status.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

The sad thing is, I think Triack might actually be the closest thing to real loggers on the show. They actually use some safety gear when on the job... But you are right about the endless editing and staged incidents.. It's ridiculous.


----------



## chucker

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> The sad thing is, I think Triack might actually be the closest thing to real loggers on the show. They actually use some safety gear when on the job... But you are right about the endless editing and staged incidents.. It's ridiculous.


true that! but just remember this is their first year/season on the comedy hour! next season will be totally different.....


----------



## jegushee1

That ziterkopf crew makes me laugh!!! Never heard of three or four guys cuttin all around each other, dropping tress every which way with no safety equipment not to mention why they don't twitch out a turn after they cut four or five trees!!!! Seems to me that twitchin out as you go always makes for much easier goin!!! My sister cuts wood better then those idiots!!!


----------



## chucker

jegushee1 said:


> That ziterkopf crew makes me laugh!!! Never heard of three or four guys cuttin all around each other, dropping tress every which way with no safety equipment not to mention why they don't twitch out a turn after they cut four or five trees!!!! Seems to me that twitchin out as you go always makes for much easier goin!!! My sister cuts wood better then those idiots!!!


lol that wood just make too much sense for them to try and do it with the little brain power of the boss! lol one skidder, and 3 fallers(an I use this term loosely) with boss/dad at the controls of the skidder there should always be a turn to be had.. even with two falling and 1 jughead on the landing tending the chokers on the skidder so boss/dad don't need to climb off an on the yellow horse! no system you know.... trimming end cuts an bumping knots should leave the man on the landing coffee drinking time between turns!


----------



## windthrown

damato333 said:


> I understand the show is fake. They put it on cause that is how they will make money. People love drama. If they showed real logging I don't think as many people would watch. It would be like if all these lawyer shows, showed lawyers for what they really are. Everyone would learn lawyers are scum.



A lot of it is faked. They goad crews into doing all kinds of stupid stunts and faking arguments and fights. You would be insane to let them film your crew. Every logging company that was on the early shows here out of Vernonia and Banks was visited by OSHA within 3 months of the shows airing, and many fines were levied. All the OSHA had to do was watch the stunts on TV, like yoder casting, and go write the citations. Then there was that idiot trolling Washington state for logs, and they busted him wide open. Logs in Washington rivers are state property. Open and shut case in the courts. All the prosecutors had to do was show him fetching logs out of the rivers on TV. Guilty!

I watched logging crews come and go doing cable yarding and thinning around our property in southern Oregon for 4 years, and it was all business, professional and none of that BS.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

windthrown said:


> A lot of it is faked. They goad crews into doing all kinds of stupid stunts and faking arguments and fights. You would be insane to let them film your crew. Every logging company that was on the early shows here out of Vernonia and Banks was visited by OSHA within 3 months of the shows airing, and many fines were levied. All the OSHA had to do was watch the stunts on TV, like yoder casting, and go write the citations. Then there was that idiot trolling Washington state for logs, and they busted him wide open. Logs in Washington rivers are state property. Open and shut case in the courts. All the prosecutors had to do was show him fetching logs out of the rivers on TV. Guilty!
> 
> I watched logging crews come and go doing cable yarding and thinning around our property in southern Oregon for 4 years, and it was all business, professional and none of that BS.




I wouldn't doubt any of this one bit. In fact, I was puzzled as to why we hadn't heard of OSHA "intervening" long ago. 

The first season or 2 seemed a little more legit. Was a bit more focused on the logging operations back then and not so much about the BS. There was drama, disgruntled workers and whatnot.. but much less of those exciting "near misses" that keep the yuppies entertained...


----------



## windthrown

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> I wouldn't doubt any of this one bit. In fact, I was puzzled as to why we hadn't heard of OSHA "intervening" long ago.
> 
> The first season or 2 seemed a little more legit. Was a bit more focused on the logging operations back then and not so much about the BS. There was drama, disgruntled workers and whatnot.. but much less of those exciting "near misses" that keep the yuppies entertained...



Ah, the local papers in Hillsboro and Forest Grove here were filled with the OSHA stuff after the first season. There were several articles on several of the logging companies. They all said that they had never seen OSHS before they were on the TV show, and right after the show went on the air they were visited by OSHA at falling and yarding sites all of a sudden. They did not mention that on the TV show, nor did they mention the stupid swamp logger getting busted by WA state. There was also a lot of flap here about the one guy on Axe Men that got into a lot of bar fights. I posted that here on AS a long time ago. He put some guy in the hospital in a fight at a party in Banks or Vernonia. These guys were all over the local news here, in the courts and in the media. Make a lot of noise on TV and you get a lot of attention, most of it unwanted.


----------



## Knobby57

mr.finn said:


> I love how the Wyoming crew a week ago or so had some guy that wanted a special tree with branches intact(the one he climbed with no harness). They drop the tree(break branches) then the guy proceeds to beat the crap out of any remaining branches left on the tree. I often wonder who writes this garbage.


 If you look closely that tree was split from the bottom to the top. Scary . But it's was with thousands of$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Section VIII

It's meant for entertainment. Nothing more, nothing less. I just enjoy watching more so then watching the 100th rerun of Sponge Bob or someother kid sho my children watch. I swear I lose more brain cells in just one glance at the TV while my kids are watching then the Ax Men or similar shows.


----------



## Knobby57

They keep showing the son miss a shot at a deer . Of course he missed Lens caps where on the scope 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Sbrince77

millbilly said:


> I posted this question in the logger section, didn't see this area. What type of dead pine is worth 2000/3000 per log? The show grossly lies about the value of these trees, giving the public false information. That tree might be worth $140. I think the show should be held accountable.
> 
> Wow I just watched the same father and son team pull a tree over by hand. They had a machine on the job and didn't use it also the knuckle heads were pulling while the old man was cutting the notch. This crap gotta stop.


I can't stand these jokers they put on this year


----------



## chucker

Sbrince77 said:


> I can't stand these jokers they put on this year





millbilly said:


> I posted this question in the logger section, didn't see this area. What type of dead pine is worth 2000/3000 per log? The show grossly lies about the value of these trees, giving the public false information. That tree might be worth $140. I think the show should be held accountable.
> 
> Wow I just watched the same father and son team pull a tree over by hand. They had a machine on the job and didn't use it also the knuckle heads were pulling while the old man was cutting the notch. This crap gotta stop.


lol the only reason the knot heads were pulling on the rope was because they were not sure which way to twist the rope to push the tree away while dadboss was facing the tree an thinking of pie!!......lol


----------



## Jim Timber

Maybe the producers made them a deal that every tree that comes within 20' of someone got a $3k bonus?

Log cabin builders don't even pay that.


----------



## SS Sniper

Anyone see the jousting one? Dumasses


----------



## matt167

I watch ax man for swamp man. Shelby makes the show worth watching as entertainment. Nitterkope or whatever is just painful stupidity to watch. The others are filler. Same with gold rush. Tony beets and the dredge. Just entertainment


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

You know what's funny is when I run skidder I call the pulls "twitches". I was starting to wonder if I was using the wrong word cause everyone else seems to call it a "hitch" or "set". I grew up in Maine so wonder if it's a "Maine thing"?



jegushee1 said:


> That ziterkopf crew makes me laugh!!! Never heard of three or four guys cuttin all around each other, dropping tress every which way with no safety equipment not to mention why they don't twitch out a turn after they cut four or five trees!!!! Seems to me that twitchin out as you go always makes for much easier goin!!! My sister cuts wood better then those idiots!!!


----------



## chucker

ValleyFirewood said:


> You know what's funny is when I run skidder I call the pulls "twitches". I was starting to wonder if I was using the wrong word cause everyone else seems to call it a "hitch" or "set". I grew up in Maine so wonder if it's a "Maine thing"?


LOL, you sir are not alone! I was also ridiculed by arborist site members from the wet coast for such terms as follows! when I started out with an old horse logger they were called pulls or turns even skids ! it really all depends on who, where and what time period you were trained in. for my dad was the horse farmer/farmer logger who taught me the way of the woods... people have tried to derogatory the terminology of a simple way of making a living from farm field to farm forest ... either way the timber or logs seemed to make it to the rail and loaded into flat an box cars for delivery.. no matter how you called it it was work with dignity and a paycheck...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I believe it.

I had a company called "Original productions" pretty much right around this time last year asking if I would be interested in being on a logging show. They called me several times actually, eat time I said no. Never talked about $$, but they made it sound like was a great deal.

I was watching Ax Man the other dya and realized the company that makes that is Original Productions. It says it at the end of the show.





windthrown said:


> Ah, the local papers in Hillsboro and Forest Grove here were filled with the OSHA stuff after the first season. There were several articles on several of the logging companies. They all said that they had never seen OSHS before they were on the TV show, and right after the show went on the air they were visited by OSHA at falling and yarding sites all of a sudden. They did not mention that on the TV show, nor did they mention the stupid swamp logger getting busted by WA state. There was also a lot of flap here about the one guy on Axe Men that got into a lot of bar fights. I posted that here on AS a long time ago. He put some guy in the hospital in a fight at a party in Banks or Vernonia. These guys were all over the local news here, in the courts and in the media. Make a lot of noise on TV and you get a lot of attention, most of it unwanted.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I heard on the TV the other day "skid row"... I'm pretty sure they meant skid road, as in the road used to skid, but they kept saying skid row... whatever that is I haven't a clue.



chucker said:


> LOL, you sir are not alone! I was also ridiculed by arborist site members from the wet coast for such terms as follows! when I started out with an old horse logger they were called pulls or turns even skids ! it really all depends on who, where and what time period you were trained in. for my dad was the horse farmer/farmer logger who taught me the way of the woods... people have tried to derogatory the terminology of a simple way of making a living from farm field to farm forest ... either way the timber or logs seemed to make it to the rail and loaded into flat an box cars for delivery.. no matter how you called it it was work with dignity and a paycheck...


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r

ValleyFirewood said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I had a company called "Original productions" pretty much right around this time last year asking if I would be interested in being on a logging show. They called me several times actually, eat time I said no. Never talked about $$, but they made it sound like was a great deal.
> 
> I was watching Ax Man the other dya and realized the company that makes that is Original Productions. It says it at the end of the show.


 
Maybe you should have considered it... At least we could see ONE person who represents ACTUAL logging operations! Crazy concept that quite a few people might actually want to see what really goes on in the woods when real loggers get busy...

But alas, they probably make people who agree to be on the show sign an agreement to participate in staged drama, BS accidents, and whatever you might call what those Zitty-cough rope-dicks do...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> Maybe you should have considered it... At least we could see ONE person who represents ACTUAL logging operations! Crazy concept that quite a few people might actually want to see what really goes on in the woods when real loggers get busy...
> 
> But alas, they probably make people who agree to be on the show sign an agreement to participate in staged drama, BS accidents, and whatever you might call what those Zitty-cough rope-dicks do...


American Loggers was pretty accurate, it didn't last too long... I guess watching actual logging and not soap opera drama "logging" is only interesting to a few peopke.


----------

